# Fog Timer Help plz



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

G day

Can i use one of the timers from this site to wire into my Fog machine to give me timed fog . If you type Timer in the search at top left it brings up 5 types Any help would be a huge help

http://www.jaycar.com.au/index.asp

This is the inside of my control as it stands was hopeing i could wire into this to get say 10 sec burst and then of for a few minutes ect . I cant find anything in Australia like the control units you have in the U.S and don t want to import one incase it won t work on my Machine


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

What kind of voltage does that on/off switch carry now? Is it AC or DC? and lastly, What hertz rating does Australia use, 50hz or 60hz?

The overall answer is yes, but you have to match the type of current and the timer that you install must be rated to handle at the least, the voltage and amperage sent to the current on/off switch.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

A 555 timer with an external relay of the correct current might be an option. But reheat might be a problem. There would be no way for the 555 to know that the fogger is reheating. But then again the 555 would just continue to trigger, but no fog would come out again until it is ready. Should be the same as pushing the manual button while reheating. Hmmm.:undecidien:


----------



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanx for the reply fellows 

Australia 240 V , 50 Hz 

getting 240 volt AC across 2 lugs and 167 across others . Ill use seperate power to run the relay unit so basicly just need to pick the correct unit that will swith the control on and off for timed periods 

Any ideas on what unit to go with would be a huge help . 

Was going do go with the 555 timer as you said fester but will deliver to much fog and my burn out the pump as its always on 

Thanx again


----------

